# New 75 gallon set up



## Brian2020 (Dec 25, 2019)

Having issues with uploading pics but , just set up a 75 gallon tank with 2 Cascade 1000 filters and a Orlushy 300 watt heater and have to tell you I could not be happier with lesser name brands that work like the high end stuff. It's been running for a few hours and crystal clean.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

See how they are doing after running 10 years or more.

The water should be crystal from the tap and never get cloudy, so do not give credit to the filter for that.


----------



## Brian2020 (Dec 25, 2019)

Lol , I know but I've seen plenty of new tanks with very cloudy water for days... but I also had water clarify from Caribsea. It anyways very happy ....


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Glad you are happy. For future readers with the cloudy tanks, wash the substrate better! :thumb:


----------



## Brian2020 (Dec 25, 2019)

Lol . I do appreciate your input . It got me this far......


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

My clear water comes from adequate water turnover of the filter(s) and polishing pads. I have a sump, and recently added canister running in the sump, in both my tanks. When I had my sump's water pump turned down to 40% capacity my water was always a bit cloudy with bits of debris floating throughout the tank. After I turned up the pump to 75%-80% and added the canister my water has been crystal clear.


----------



## Brian2020 (Dec 25, 2019)

Ken , that is awesome. I am using bottom course sponge second heavy packed fluval biomax and the third small course sponge with a bunch of poly fill.


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

I use poly fil myself, cheap and effective. Don't forget the weekly water changes which are just as important as adequate filtration.


----------



## ironspider (Dec 5, 2017)

Brian2020 said:


> Having issues with uploading pics but , just set up a 75 gallon tank with 2 Cascade 1000 filters and a Orlushy 300 watt heater and have to tell you I could not be happier with lesser name brands that work like the high end stuff. It's been running for a few hours and crystal clean.


I also use two cascade 1000's in my 55 gal. Super happy with them for the 3 years I've had them.


----------

